

Open-Sourcing IBM Cloudant’s CouchDB Search Integration with Lucene - mbroberg
https://cloudant.com/blog/open-sourcing-cloudant-search/

======
mbroberg
Disclosure: I work for Cloudant. There are two libraries outlined in the blog:

Clouseau, in Scala: [https://github.com/cloudant-
labs/clouseau](https://github.com/cloudant-labs/clouseau) Dreyfus, in Erlang:
[https://github.com/cloudant-labs/dreyfus](https://github.com/cloudant-
labs/dreyfus)

~~~
nemo44x
Which version of Lucene are these built on?

~~~
needusername
The POM implies for Clouseau is built on Lucene 4.6.1 and compiled for Java
1.6 and Scala 2.9.1. Also the artifacts don't seem to be in Maven Central.

~~~
mbroberg
We didn't publish to Maven Central. It's not a library, but I guess we could
publish there. Thanks for the suggestion.

